# Which internal martial art have you taken/do you prefer?



## SuitableScroll (Jun 28, 2013)

I have taken all 3 of the major internal martial arts and still take them. I feel that they are so much more powerful than any of the other external arts I have taken. I'm not sure I could really pick a favorite but I would like to see/hear others opinions of their favorite internal art form


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 28, 2013)

...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2013)

Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, Baguazhang done all 3 Taijiquan most and Baguazhang least


External...Internal...are categories and I would not give them much weight since there origins have much more to do with protesting against the against the Qing empire than they have to do with martial arts


----------



## clfsean (Jun 28, 2013)

Done all three... still practice 2 of them from time to time. No preferences


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 28, 2013)

Which two?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 28, 2013)

SuitableScroll said:


> Which two?


Xingyi (Gao) Taiji (Chen)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh were listing styles
Yang Taijiquan (what I do now and what I have done longest)
Chen Taijiquan 
Hebei Xingyiquan (What I like best)
Jiang Baguazhang
Also learned 1 form in Yin Baguazhang
And there is a Dash of Northern Wu Taijiquan


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Xue and clfsean


----------



## Franzfri (Jul 5, 2013)

I've played all 3, but taiji the longest and it is my favorite.  I've been playing Xing Yi Chuan for a little over a year and believe it is helping my balance, energy and stamina and improving my understanding and practice of taiji.  Bagua Chuan is  problem for me because of the walk.  My first impression was that I spent the 1st 10 years of my life learning to pick up my feet so that I wouldnt trip on every irregularity in the sidewalks.  In Bagua, I was expected to shuffle.  Otherwise, I do understand that Bagua can help with training the flow of the body and intricate movements of around an opponent. Watching my sifu perform Bagua movements to explain a similarity of Xing Yi and the energy of the movements is a great pleasure.  Perhaps unfortunately,  our Bagua classes at my school only continued about a year.  Sifu has promise more classes interspersed with the Xing Yi classes, however I believe that more of his students are intersted in Xing Yi.  Happily, a few of us are getting some extra classes to learn and improve push hands.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 8, 2013)

I've done Yang and Chen Taiji, Cheng Bagua (3 different lineages), and Xingyi (honestly not sure what version).  I really like all three and think they all have great approaches and the different methods are, to me, different flavors that complement greatly.


----------



## colemcm (Jul 14, 2013)

Tai Chi Chuan (Yang style) is my primary art, but I've also done Fu Ba Gua Zhang.  I'd have to say that I prefer Tai Chi.  I'd definitely be interested in working with someone who knows Xing Yi, but it's not something I'm actively pursuing.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jul 25, 2013)

Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, and Pakua as taught by SD

I think I favor Taiji the most, I feel like the various ways we are taught forms from different styles at my school. That cover different versions of taiji helps, me to understand the movements. (in my opinion) out of the ones I've learned I feel like yang has proven to be most valuable in combat applications. The Chen has been invaluable for learning to generate fajin, but I feel like the lower stances are less practical to me and how I fight. I like that yang's movements are closer to the way I stand with I fight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 25, 2013)

SuitableScroll said:


> I have taken all 3 of the major internal martial arts and still take them. I feel that they are so much more powerful than any of the other external arts I have taken. I'm not sure I could really pick a favorite but I would like to see/hear others opinions of their favorite internal art form



I've had some training with Chen, Sun and Yang taiji, and I've been around people practicing Fu and Li Zhi-Ming bagua.  Honestly, I finally had to admit that I don't get it, so I stopped.  It's not a good match for me.  

I find the natural body-engagement of Tibetan White Crane to be tremendously effective, so that's what I do.


----------

